# How to you deter sales people calling to your house.



## Guest103 (7 Jan 2009)

Just had a girl from Eircom Phonewatch call to my door trying to sell an alarm. It's just the latest in a long line of cold callers ranging from the women trying to sell home insurance to the foreign students trying to sell paintings. Is it a lot to ask that one can go home after a hard days work and not have to answer your door and tell these people that you're not interested?

Is there any way to get some peace in the evenings?

Have 3 cats so a dog is out of the question.

If i bought some gates and closed them in the evenings, would they take the hint and not enter the property?


----------



## S.L.F (7 Jan 2009)

Get one of these to answer your door they might call once but they'll never call again.


----------



## S.L.F (7 Jan 2009)

I've done a bit of cold calling in my time (not anymore) and believe me closing the gate doesn't do it, best way is a big dog.


----------



## Brianne (8 Jan 2009)

Try this , it might work. Print the following in large font and laminate. Attach to door at night with blu tack, if they still call , at least then you can berate them guiltfree as they have been warned.

ATTENTION PLEASE TO ALL SELLERS , COLD CALLERS ETC.
IF YOU ARE A FRIEND OR NEIGHBOUR PLEASE IGNORE, OTHERWISE BE WARNED!!!!

THE OCCUPANTS OF THIS HOUSE DO NOT WANT TO BUY YOUR SERVICES OR PRODUCTS. WE TRY USUALLY TO BE POLITE TO ALL BUT IF YOU PERSIST AND RING THIS BELL , YOU WILL MEET RUDENESS.

SO PLEASE DO NOT RING OUR BELL. THANK YOU .


----------



## Complainer (8 Jan 2009)

Brianne said:


> ATTENTION PLEASE TO ALL SELLERS , COLD CALLERS ETC.
> IF YOU ARE A FRIEND OR NEIGHBOUR PLEASE IGNORE, OTHERWISE BE WARNED!!!!
> 
> THE OCCUPANTS OF THIS HOUSE DO NOT WANT TO BUY YOUR SERVICES OR PRODUCTS. WE TRY USUALLY TO BE POLITE TO ALL BUT IF YOU PERSIST AND RING THIS BELL , YOU WILL MEET RUDENESS.
> ...


Far too long. A simple 'No Cold Callers' will be far more effective. 
Signs in all CAPITALS are more difficult to read that signs in Mixed Case. You can expect the local politicians to be knocking between now and June, so you might want to include them as well.


----------



## Caveat (8 Jan 2009)

I never answer the door unless I'm expecting someone which means I tend to avoid 90% of cold callers.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (8 Jan 2009)

Caveat said:


> I never answer the door unless I'm expecting someone which means I tend to avoid 90% of cold callers.


 
I rarely answer the door unless I'm expecting someone.

I'd buy a sign, short and sweet "No Cold Callers" or similar, I've seen these on properties ranging from a few words to a jokey verse (I'd go with the few words option).


----------



## VOR (8 Jan 2009)

You will have to do this a number of times but it is worth it:

When you open the door or answer the phone tell the seller you are busy but really really interested in what they have to say.
Ask them when do they finish for the night as you'd love to discuss the offer.
Suppose they say 9, you then ask if they'll be home by 9.30. 
Then ask for their phone number/ home address and say you'll call over around 10. 
The reaction is always I don't take calls at home and you can guess the rest...
Honestly its worth it to see the reaction. Always great fun. Its the little things in life....


----------



## micmclo (8 Jan 2009)

Brianne said:


> ATTENTION PLEASE TO ALL SELLERS , COLD CALLERS ETC.
> IF YOU ARE A FRIEND OR NEIGHBOUR PLEASE IGNORE, OTHERWISE BE WARNED!!!!
> 
> THE OCCUPANTS OF THIS HOUSE DO NOT WANT TO BUY YOUR SERVICES OR PRODUCTS. WE TRY USUALLY TO BE POLITE TO ALL BUT IF YOU PERSIST AND RING THIS BELL , YOU WILL MEET RUDENESS.
> ...


 
Way too long, that's a lot of waffe. Wow, they'll meet rudeness, that'll scare them for sure. Sure a pushy salesman might even take that as a challenge to see if they can get a sale.
Keep it short no more then 3 or 4 words.

Like others I wouldn't answer the door if I'm not expecting anyone. Let then knock, I just ignore it.
 Sure it could be the TV Licence inspector


----------



## michaelm (8 Jan 2009)

I disconnected my bell many years ago.  People who know us knock.  We see very few sales people.  If I happen to open the door to some unwanted caller I say something like "I'll have to stop you there, our policy is not to buy, give or sign anything at the door, thanks anyway".


----------



## MandaC (8 Jan 2009)

michaelm said:


> I disconnected my bell many years ago.  People who know us knock.  We see very few sales people.  If I happen to open the door to some unwanted caller I say something like "I'll have to stop you there, our policy is not to buy, give or sign anything at the door, thanks anyway".



Agree and I use this quote particularly with Charity collectors.


----------



## csirl (9 Jan 2009)

A lot of them seem to work for agencies that provide cold calling services i.e. you are liable to see the same bunch of people selling different products/charities at different times.

I pays to get a reputation for being rude amongst the cold calling agencies. With most you can always think of some way of being rude or intrusive to the extent that they or their colleagues never call again. You could give them a lecture about cold calling and slam the door in their face. You can also try asking one or more of the following intrusive questions (pick as appropriate) which will make them avoid you like the plague:

1. What's your name, I hope you're paying tax on your income from this?
2. What's your name, I didnt think they give out work permits for cold calling? (for non-EU callers selling stuff - seem to be used by certain phone/internet companies).
3. What's your charities registration number? I want to check that you are legit before contributing.
4. Can you wait while I ring the local Garda station to confirm that your permit to collect money for charity is in order?


----------



## Brianne (10 Jan 2009)

micmclo said:


> Way too long, that's a lot of waffe. Wow, they'll meet rudeness, that'll scare them for sure. Sure a pushy salesman might even take that as a challenge to see if they can get a sale.
> Keep it short no more then 3 or 4 words.
> 
> Like others I wouldn't answer the door if I'm not expecting anyone. Let then knock, I just ignore it.
> Sure it could be the TV Licence inspector



From your answer, that's definitely a given, i.e. that they will meet rudeness. Some of us don't necessarily like being rude particularly to people, many of whom are just trying to make a living this way and maybe don't have a lot of choice in the matter.Hence the warning re potential rudeness. Also we like to feel that any of our neighbours who need us for something feel free to call even if it is inconvenient so yes the door is answered. It really does make our community a nicer one.


----------



## cole (10 Jan 2009)

csirl said:


> I pays to get a reputation for being rude amongst the cold calling agencies. With most you can always think of some way of being rude or intrusive to the extent that they or their colleagues never call again.


 
I don't agree with this approach. There's no need to be rude in any walk of life, they're just trying to make a living. A simple sign will do the trick.


----------



## Complainer (10 Jan 2009)

csirl said:


> I pays to get a reputation for being rude amongst the cold calling agencies. With most you can always think of some way of being rude or intrusive to the extent that they or their colleagues never call again.


You over-estimate their efficiency in your rush to rudeness. I've never heard of any of these agencies maintaining 'do not call' lists.


----------



## csirl (12 Jan 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csirl* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=777455#post777455
> _I pays to get a reputation for being rude amongst the cold calling agencies. With most you can always think of some way of being rude or intrusive to the extent that they or their colleagues never call again._
> 
> I don't agree with this approach. There's no need to be rude in any walk of life, they're just trying to make a living. A simple sign will do the trick.


 

They dont have right to enter peoples property and inconvenience them in order to make a living. A lot of them are somewhat dodgy - making a living by preying on unsuspecting vulnerable people such as pensioners is not a noble profession.


----------



## Concert (8 Apr 2009)

If I get caught out with unwanted callers I tell them I'm the housekeeper/sitter and owners will be back very late, always works


----------



## car (8 Apr 2009)

> You will have to do this a number of times but it is worth it:
> 
> When you open the door or answer the phone tell the seller you are busy but really really interested in what they have to say.
> Ask them when do they finish for the night as you'd love to discuss the offer.
> ...


I do similar.  I love it when they call, nearly always eircom. 
Would you be interested in phonewatch, say yes and their eyes light up, then when they tell you you have to be with eircom you say, Oh I couldnt switch to eircom, too expensive and quote what youre paying with BT and watch them squirm away from losing the sale.    
I agree, it is the little things.    
The day they come round and offer something cheaper then what I have,  I will accept.


----------



## callybags (8 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> I never answer the door unless I'm expecting someone which means I tend to avoid 90% of cold callers.


 
I used to take this approach until late last year.

One Sunday morning the bell rang and I, as usual ignored it. Two minutes later I heard a window smash downstairs. I had never been more petrified in my life. Fortunately I had my mobile and was able to call the police. They arrived within minutes and arrested the guy.

Ever since then I answer the door and put up with cold callers.


----------



## becky (8 Apr 2009)

callybags said:


> I used to take this approach until late last year.
> 
> One Sunday morning the bell rang and I, as usual ignored it. Two minutes later I heard a window smash downstairs. I had never been more petrified in my life. Fortunately I had my mobile and was able to call the police. They arrived within minutes and arrested the guy.
> 
> Ever since then I answer the door and put up with cold callers.


 
Blimey.

My front door has a small circle of frosted glass so I can just about make out who it is.  When I see that its someone I don't know or am not expecting I turn the light off in the hall (if its on) and don't answer it.  Its has worked so far.


----------



## gillarosa (8 Apr 2009)

I wish I knew, when I eventually answered the door on Saturday morning in a state of disshevelment and near undress after about 4 or 5 rings over a period of 5 or so minutes thinking it must be important enough to get out of bed for, only to be met by a couple selling God, they stated "oh I'm sorry to disturb you when you are doing the cleaning"! I said "eh I wasn't cleaning" they then proceeded to tell me about how This post will be deleted if not edited immediately had saved them and could do the same for me. The surreal vision in my mind of me cleaning on a Saturday morning when there was a lie-in to be had was the one highlight of the conversation.


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2009)

callybags said:


> Fortunately I had my mobile and was able to call the police. They arrived within minutes and arrested the guy.


You're lucky; I called the police when there were people downstairs in my house and it took them 2.5 hours to get there (the station is a 3-5 minute drive away).


----------



## liaconn (8 Apr 2009)

Interesting, the number of people who don't answer the door to unexpected callers. When I was a kid, the woman two doors down was like that and we all thought she was a bit odd (nice, but odd). Now myself and lots of people I know ignore the doorbell if we're not expecting someone. I wonder have we just become more anti-social, more safety concious or just used to friends and family texting if they're thinking of calling around.
Personally, if I'm having a planned quiet night at home, the last thing I want is unnanounced visitors dropping in and I wouldn't drop in unannounced on anyone (except my parents, who are always thrilled to see me!!)


----------



## DeeFox (8 Apr 2009)

I'm terribly lucky - we get no callers at all to the door, not even on Halloween.  I think if someone did call and I didn't want them to I would probably just say 'no thank you' and close the door while they are standing there.


----------



## lightswitch (8 Apr 2009)

Wow, I'm amazed that so many people dont answer their door!!  I have to admit I ignore mine sometimes but only if I'm in really rotten humour.

So much for "If your Irish come into the party there's a welcome on the mat!" haha


----------



## MandaC (8 Apr 2009)

lightswitch said:


> Wow, I'm amazed that so many people dont answer their door!!  I have to admit I ignore mine sometimes but only if I'm in really rotten humour.
> 
> So much for "If your Irish come into the party there's a welcome on the mat!" haha



I always thought it was - if you're Irish, come into the Parlour.....

I never open the door either.


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2009)

I always open the door.
If I don't want to buy/contribute/listen I say "no thanks" and close the door.


----------



## liaconn (8 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> I always open the door.
> If I don't want to buy/contribute/listen I say "no thanks" and close the door.


 

What do you say if its a bunch of unexpected visitors and you were planning a nice big glass of wine and a plate of spag bol in front of the telly (in your pjs and slippers)?


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2009)

liaconn said:


> What do you say if its a bunch of unexpected visitors and you were planning a nice big glass of wine and a plate of spag bol in front of the telly (in your pjs and slippers)?



I invite them to join me; happiness is derived from our interaction with the people around us, not the possessions.


----------



## MrMan (8 Apr 2009)

csirl said:


> They dont have right to enter peoples property and inconvenience them in order to make a living. A lot of them are somewhat dodgy - making a living by preying on unsuspecting vulnerable people such as pensioners is not a noble profession.


 
Thats a bit harsh, not too many professions can be considered noble, but it takes a real thick skin to constantly be rejected in the hope that you pull through one call a day to meet your target. Maybe it is noble to go through this hell to provide for a family than it is to talk down or be unnecessarily rude to these people.


----------



## S.L.F (8 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> I invite them to join me; happiness is derived from our interaction with the people around us, not the possessions.


 
Especially if they're women.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=782952&postcount=55


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Especially if they're women.
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=782952&postcount=55



You're really hung up on that aren't you?... there haven't been that many replies you know.


----------



## S.L.F (9 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> ... there haven't been that many replies you know.


 
Are you referring to the replies

to the thread

or to your offer..


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Are you referring to the replies
> 
> to the thread
> 
> or to your offer..


To my offer... no more than a few dozen...


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

MandaC said:


> I always thought it was - if you're Irish, come into the Parlour.....
> 
> I never open the door either.


 
Sorry MandaC. Your post reminded me of the time when Jack Charlton was Irish manager. There was a possibility that Arsenal player, Ray Parlour, could qualify to play for Ireland under the Granny Rule. One of the newspapers had a headline something like:- "If you're Parlour, come in with the Irish."


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> I always open the door.
> If I don't want to buy/contribute/listen I say "no thanks" and close the door.


 
That's what I do also. And if they're working for a charity, etc., I explain to them that I already have a standing order for one (Trócaire) and away they go. I wasn't as nice to someone who called recently from eircom, though. I explained to him that it wasn't personal and I don't think he'll be coming back again. I always answer the door. Never know who it might be. And I have no problem getting rid of people who're looking for some of my money if I don't want to give it to them.

Can't wait for the next election, though!


----------



## Caveat (9 Apr 2009)

MrMan said:


> Thats a bit harsh, not too many professions can be considered noble, but it takes a real thick skin to constantly be rejected in the hope that you pull through one call a day to meet your target. Maybe it is noble to go through this hell to provide for a family than it is to talk down or be unnecessarily rude to these people.


 
I actually did this for a living many years ago - commission only so potentially earning zero. I never did though - usually made reasonable money. It had it's upsides but it's only something I could do for so long as it can be soul destroying on slow days. 

As for 'preying' on pensioners, well I certainly didn't and unless you call to sheltered accomodation or something how will you know who is going to answer the door anyway or what age they are?

Met some extremely interesting people though and it may surprise people to hear that in about a year of doing this on a daily basis, I can count on one hand the people that were actually rude to me.

Come to think of it, I got more "offers" if you know what I mean than rudeness...


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

Are you still talking about that post SLF!!!


----------



## Holtend82 (9 Apr 2009)

I find a very large angry dog sitting in  your conservitory should work !!


----------



## ice (1 May 2009)

I always feel sorry for these guys - expect the one French guy called and tried to sell me his painting and when I said no he asked if I wanted to make a contribution to his fund to travel the world...he was for real!!!

I get a lot of callers - eircom, NTL, charity collectors etc ...It must be a brutal job ... it costs nothing to be nice. I would never be rude to someone who called to my door. I might say 'no thanks - best of luck' or whatever but would never ignore the door or treat people badly. I made one young lad a cup of tea as it was ****ing rain and I just felt sorry for him...could be my son one day (or me if I lose my current job  )


----------



## zag (1 May 2009)

What a country . . .

I always open my door, unless it is *very* late and even then I would check out the window as the person was leaving to see if I recognised them.

Someone asked what you would do if you were sitting down with a glass of wine and your dinner and a bunch of visitors arrive ?  Easy . . . answer the door, tell them I'm about to eat and invite them in *if it suits* or ask them to come back if it doesn't.  If I have enough wine then I might even pour them a glass.  Where's the complication there ?

A few years back our son had a minor medical emergency - one of our neighbours is a nurse so we went and rang on her door and she came over and was able to help get him stable again.  What might have happened if she didn't answer ?

If I answer the door and it's a salesman I always do what one of the other posters said - let them run through their spiel (for a minute anyway) and then tell them I'm not interested.  If they ask more questions or try to keep the conversation up then I just close the door while saying goodbye.  It costs very little to be polite.

To be honest, I find it very strange to think that many people feel that they shouldn't answer the door to anyone if they are not expecting visitors.  I know it sounds dramatic, but what if the next time you're watching telly and don't feel like answering the door there's someone outside having a heart attack or being chased by gougers or any of the other myriad of emergency situations *you* might find yourself in one day.  Maybe you should just turn up Coronation Street and pour another glass and the problem will go away . . .

Of course there might be some situations where you have a reasonable expectation that the caller will be unwanted (maybe someone from Sky always calls on the first Monday of each month around 1900) and so don't answer, but this can't be the norm for most people.

z


----------



## MandaC (1 May 2009)

I had a really unwelcome caller yesterday - tv licence man!!!


----------



## ophelia (1 May 2009)

In the last couple of hours I have had Eircom Phone Watch, Sky Digital and Bord Gais ring my door bell not to mention the unasked for junk mail of a pizza delivery service. Very annoying when I am working in the back garden.


----------



## MandaC (1 May 2009)

Seriously, I suppose it is a nuisence, but in all fairness, door to door sales is a tough job at the best of times and even tougher in the current climate.

At least the people are trying to earn an honest living, so I dont feel the need to be rude to them. 

To follow on from Zag's comments, your husband, brother, sister, friend may have to do this one day, so always treat others as you wish to be treated.


----------



## Smashbox (1 May 2009)

Manda do you have a valid licence?


----------



## MandaC (1 May 2009)




----------



## MandaC (1 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Manda do you have a valid licence?



Of Course I do!

Mix up with the address, thats why he called.


----------



## truthseeker (1 May 2009)

My door bell is connected to a phone in my kitchen so when it rings and Im not expecting someone I answer the phone and say 'Hello?'.
The cold callers have to recite the spiel to my intercom box. I wait until they pause and say 'No thank you, Im not interested in cold callers, bye!' and hang up.

My own personal favourites are the ones peddling religion. I usually interact a little bit more with them if Im in the mood for some divilment - Im not mean to them though


----------



## UptheDeise (1 May 2009)

Simple, Don't answer the door. I never answer my door unless someone, friends or neighbours, rings me beforehand. Otherwise the door never gets answered. (Neighbours usually shout in through the letter box.)


----------



## Smashbox (2 May 2009)

Yeah yeah... so you're trying to cheat by not having a TV licence and got caught!!!


----------



## MandaC (2 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Yeah yeah... so you're trying to cheat by not having a TV licence and got caught!!!



I never get caught!


----------



## liaconn (3 May 2009)

zag said:


> What a country . . .
> 
> 
> Someone asked what you would do if you were sitting down with a glass of wine and your dinner and a bunch of visitors arrive ? Easy . . . answer the door, tell them I'm about to eat and invite them in *if it suits* or ask them to come back if it doesn't. If I have enough wine then I might even pour them a glass. Where's the complication there ?
> ...


 

That was me. To be honest, I would think it much ruder to say to friends 'I'm having my dinner can you come back another time' than to just pretend I'm not in.

I take your point re the possibility of an emergency but, as I live in an apartment, I know my neighbours will just bang on my internal front door if they need me in a hurry.

Also, as a female living on my own I certainly wouldn't go down and open the front door late at night if I didn't know who was there.


----------



## Kate10 (6 May 2009)

The only people we get are people selling insanely expensive raffle tickets for the local GAA club.  They are always neighbours (kind of) so we always end up taking them ...don't feel there's a polite way out of this one!


----------

